# Are you planning a move abroad?



## freshone

Are you planning a move abroad?

Do you run your own business? Are you struggling because of the recession? Are you planning to move abroad in order to survive the current downturn? 
Fresh One, Jamie Oliver’s BAFTA award-winning television production company, is looking for inspirational stories of hard work, courage and adventure for a feel-good documentary series about Brits starting a new life abroad. 

They want to meet extraordinary individuals (whether tradesmen and women or entrepreneurs) who are bravely planning to leave the UK to start a business in a country that they have never lived in before. 

It could be you are moving your existing business to an exotic country where you hear your services are in demand, or deciding to start a brand new business in a bold change of career.

They also want to hear from company bosses who are thinking of relocating their entire firm. 

Whether you are a lively and dedicated boss, self-employed, or looking for a total life change, if you are passionate about what you do and about to embark on the biggest adventure of your life, then please get in touch [email protected]. 

All correspondence will be dealt with in the strictest confidence.


----------



## xabiaxica

freshone said:


> Are you planning a move abroad?
> 
> Do you run your own business? Are you struggling because of the recession? Are you planning to move abroad in order to survive the current downturn?
> Fresh One, Jamie Oliver’s BAFTA award-winning television production company, is looking for inspirational stories of hard work, courage and adventure for a feel-good documentary series about Brits starting a new life abroad.
> 
> They want to meet extraordinary individuals (whether tradesmen and women or entrepreneurs) who are bravely planning to leave the UK to start a business in a country that they have never lived in before.
> 
> It could be you are moving your existing business to an exotic country where you hear your services are in demand, or deciding to start a brand new business in a bold change of career.
> 
> They also want to hear from company bosses who are thinking of relocating their entire firm.
> 
> Whether you are a lively and dedicated boss, self-employed, or looking for a total life change, if you are passionate about what you do and about to embark on the biggest adventure of your life, then please get in touch [email protected].
> 
> All correspondence will be dealt with in the strictest confidence.


hi - I've moved your request to the Media Requests section of the forum for you


----------



## freshone

Thank you 

S


----------

